# Where are specialized manufactured?



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I believe that all but the s-works are made in Taiwan. I also read once that Merida I think bought a share in Specialized, and now make half their products.

I'm mainly interested in:

Roubaix
Tarmac
Stumpjumper
Epic

Thanks,

-Chris


----------



## boon (Dec 14, 2005)

roubaix elite and comp frames are made in taiwan. can't comment on the other models in the roubaix range. the tarmac frames are also made in taiwan. not sure about the s-works frames or the other bikes you have listed.

boon


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

StillKeen said:


> I believe that all but the s-works are made in Taiwan. I also read once that Merida I think bought a share in Specialized, and now make half their products.
> 
> I'm mainly interested in:
> 
> ...


I think you'll find all including S-Works are made in Taiwan. Nothing wrong with that, Giant TCR ISP's are too.


----------



## junglejesus (Nov 20, 2005)

one thing about specialized even with there over seas frames is that there quality control team really do a great job.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, not questioning the quality. Just interested into which other frames come out of the same factories.


----------



## marshall21205 (Apr 21, 2006)

I always heard that everything but S-works was made in Taiwan and the S-Works were made in California, that's just what i've heard though

marshall


----------



## Starnberg (May 22, 2002)

*Made in Tawain*

I recently bought a 2006 S-Works Roubaix and the frame had a made in Taiwan sticker. I suspect all the carbon frames for both Roubaix and Tarmac are from Taiwan.


----------



## rubberdown6 (Jun 8, 2006)

All their bikes are manufactured in Taiwan. All the prototypes are made in California, which a consumer will most likely never ride. Some of the kids bikes and lower end stuff is made in China.


----------



## thpeyton (Jun 25, 2006)

They are forged in the deepest depths of hell from the bones of all other frames who have come before.


----------

